# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  γνώμες για seroquel

## coma

γεια και χαρά σε όλους/-ες
λοιπόν είμαι διπολική παίρνω εδώ και δέκα χρόνια το σολιάν των 100mg και δεν έχω υποτροπιάσει καθόλου. όμως το σολιάν προκαλεί παρενέργειες (διακοπή εμμήνου ρύσεως) και ο καινούργιος ψυχίατρος μου συνέστησε το seroquel..είναι κάποιος κάποια από σας που το παίρνει; θέλω γνώμες 
ευχαριστώ

----------


## coma

ή αν γνωρίζετε αν έχει βγει στην αγορά κανένα καινούριο αντιψυχωσικό;

----------


## dreamful

το σεροκουελ δεν το εχω παρει αλλα εχει καλη φημη
ενα μονο θα σε συμβουλεψω...μακρυα απο το ζυπρεξα
ημουν 50 κιλα και τωρα ντρεπομαι να πω ποσο ζυγιζω...

----------


## iliana26

ειναι αναλογως τον οργανισμο!! ο φιλος μου περνει seroquel και δεν εχει καμια παρενεργεια  :Wink:  και πλεον ειναι τελειος φυσιολογικος

----------


## Macgyver

Εμενα μου ανοιξε πολυ την ορεξη , και τοκοψα , αλλιως καλο ηταν. Δεν εχει βγει κανενα κανενα καινουριο αντιψυχωτικο , εξακριβωμενο .

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

ειναι καλο επαιρνα 900 και η μεγιστη ειναι 1200..
αυξηση βαρους και λιγο υπνηλια προκαλει
οσο για το καινουργιο αντιψυχ εχει βγει το xeplion που ειναι το ενεσιμο ινβεγκα!

----------


## panos21

εγω με το invega είχα πολλές άσχημες εμπειρίες.. ακαθισία, κοκάλωμα γλώσσας, αδυναμία και άλλα πολλά.. έπερνα και seroquel καλό φάρμακο αλλα μόνο πριν την πέσεις για ύπνο.

----------


## giorgos panou

το invega είναι μονο ενεσημο? το εχετε δοκιμασει ? τι λεει? τι "δινει"?. είναι ενδοφλεβιο? κι αν ναι μπορεις να το κανεις μονος σου η το δινουν μονο να στο βαρεσει καποιος φαρμακοποιος η νοσοκόμος? 
σχετικα με τα σερικουελ δλδη την κουεταπινη, την εχω παρει κι εγω,εχω κανει 3-4 φορες αγωγη κι αρκετες ακομα αν δυαστηματα χωρις συνταγή δλδη. Τελευταια παιρνω τα ΚΟΥΑΠΙΝ,οπου είναι γενωσημα,για μενα είναι ακριβως το ιδιο αλλα είναι 10ευρο πιο φτηνα!
Ως ουσια ,εμενα μου προσφερει κι υπνο και χαλαρωση σωματικη. Τον τελευταιο καιρο παιρνω μονο τα 100μλκ, 1-2 το βραδυ κατά τις 9 - 10,00 και με κοιμιζουν σαν πουλακι, γλαρωνω πρωτα κι μετα ξαπλωνω. Την ημερα αποφευγω να τα παιρνω, διοτις όταν τα επαιρνα ως αγωγη,από το πρόγραμμα με δυσκολευαν στην δουλεια!! ειδικα τα πρωινα,κατά της 7-8,00 το πρωι στην αρχη βαραγα "νταγκλες" στο μαγαζι, κι επινα κι κανα σφηνακι από ρουμι η ουίσκι για να με ξυπνισει! διοτις ο καφες με ενοχλεί στο στομαχιμου. Όμως δεν μπορεσα, γινομουν ρεζιλι στους πελατεςμου με αποτελλεσμα να τα σταματήσω, να παιρνω μονο το μεσημερι κι το βραδυ,κι πιο μετα μονο τα βραδινα απλα σε διπλη ποσωτητα - εκεινη την εποχη δλδη γυρο στα 200μλκ. 
Προσωπικα παντα αποφευγα να τα παιρνω για μηνες συνεχομενα! διοτις επαιρνα κι αλλα αντικαταθλιπτικα όπως τα ΑΚΤΑΒΙς, και αλλα αντιψυχοτικα! συν τις βουπρμορφινες οπου εχουν από μονες τους αντικαταθλιπτικες ιδιότητες, ετσι λοιπον μετα από μηνες τοσων χαπιων αποφασησα να τα ελλατωνω,οσπου εγινε και στην αγωγη της ψυχιατρουμου! Όμως εχω κρατησει ένα κουτι ΚΟΥΑΠΙΝ κι οπωτες δε μπορω να κοιμηθώ τα παιρνω! η όταν μου αναιβαζουν τα νευρα, και οι παλμοι μου, -όπως τις προαλλες εδώ μεσα που με τρελανανε -χιχιχι. παντος ότι εχει να κανει με φαρμακα είναι κατά την γνωμη μου καλο να ακουμε τους γιατρους! όχι τους ψυχοθεραπευτες!! οπου επειδή δεν εχουν αδεια να γραψουν φαρμακα "το παιζουν" δηθεν ότι τα χαπια κανουν κακο κι άλλες τέτοιες κοτσανες! για να δικαιολογουν το επαγγελμα τους! όμως αν δεν υπηρχαν τα χαπια πολυς κοσμος θα ηταν χαλια, η σε κλινηκες! ας θυμησω μονο ότι τα χαπια αντικατέστησαν θεραπειεες όπως εσωκλειστους σε ασπρα δωματια, ηλεκτροθεραπείες! οπου σου εκαναν ηλεκτροσόκ συνεχομενα! και χειρουργεια στον εγκεφαλο!

----------


## panos21

το invega βγαίνει και σε χάπια έως 12mg και ενέσιμο που το κάνεις μια φορά το μήνα.

----------


## panos21

το invega βγαίνει και σε χάπια έως 12mg και ενέσιμο που το κάνεις μια φορά το μήνα, κοστίζει βέβαια γύρω στα 500 ευρώ αλλα τα καλύπτει το ταμείο.

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

παντως σολιαν 100 δεν ειναι πολυ οποτε αναλογικα και σεροκουελ δε θα σου δωσει πολυ αρα δε θα εχεις προβλημα

----------


## giorgos panou

Ρε παιδια -εσεις που εχετε εμπειρια από αυτά - το ενεσημο invega τι "δινει?" ,με μια φορα βλέπεις καποια διαφορα? προσωπικα μπορω να το κανω μονος μου,ξερω πως να κανω . Οι δραση του είναι δλδη σαν τα σερικουελ? είναι αντιψυχοτικο? η είναι αντικαταθλιπτικο?
Συγνωμη που ρωτω τοσο πολύ, αλλα λογο επαγγέλματος θα πρεπει να αλλαζω συνεχως μεροι, ετσι δεν θα μου είναι ευκολο να κουβαλω μαζιμου χαπια , διοτις σε καποιοες χωρες -ειδικα τις ανατολικες χωρες- καποια φαρμακα ακομα κι με συνταγή γιατρου απαγορευοντε αυστηρα! ετσι λοιπον δε θα μπορω να παρω για μαρκυ δηαστυμα φαρμακα! αρα χριαζομαι κατι δυνατο! που να με κρατα για καποιο καιρο!

----------


## coma

καλησπέρα κι ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις 
τον τελευταίο καιρό παίρνω 300mg solian ....δεν ξέρω γιατί ανεβαίνει η δόση συνέχεια..υποτροπιάζω παθαίνω κατάθλιψη και όλο και ανεβαίνει το φάρμακο ..σαν ναρκωτικό έχει γίνει..από συμπτώματα έχω κατάθλιψη , φοβερή υπνηλία και ανήσυχο ύπνο με διακοπές...βέβαια έπινα και καφέδες γιατί δεν άντεχα την υπνηλία στη δουλειά και μετά το βράδυ είχα πρόβλημα με τον ύπνο..τώρα έχω κόψει τον καφέ τελείως αλλά πίνω μαύρο τσάι

ο γιατρός είπε να βάλουμε το σεροκουέλ ...ακούω ότι αυξάνει πολύ την όρεξη..το ίδιο και το σολιάν έχω πάρει εφτά κιλά από τότε που το άρχισα..

τώρα αν το invega είναι καλό θα ήθελα κάποιος κάποια που το παίρνει να μας πει αν μπορεί να συνεισφέρει στη συζήτηση 
την τετάρτη έχω ραντεβού με άλλο ψυχίατρο και θα τον ρωτήσω...

σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και πάλι

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

χει κομα..
εγω επαιρνα το ινβεγκα 12 μγ μαζι με 20μγ αλοπεριντιν οποτε δεν ξερω ξεκαθαρα πιο προκαλουσε τις σαιντ εφεκτς παντως ναι ειχα παρει κιλα σιγουρα απο το ινβεγκα και μου ειχε κοπει η περιοδος επισης δεν ξερω αν εισαι γυναικα παντως εγω ειχα και γαλακτορροια και σιγουρα δε φταιει το αλοπεριντιν..
τωρα για το ενεσιμο ινβεγκα δεν ξερω περσυ ηρθε στν ελλαδα..
εγω ειχα παρει για 2 χρονια ενεσιμο ρισπερνταλ που ειναι πανω κατω το ιδιο..

----------


## Κύκνος

Να ρωτήσω κι εγώ κάτι για το seroquel, μην ανοίγω θέμα για μια μόνο ερώτηση: γιατί λέτε ότι είναι καλό μόνο πριν κοιμηθείς; Γιατί παίρνω δύο των 25 mg το βράδυ αλλά υπάρχει μια περίπτωση να αρχίσω να παίρνω κι ένα το μεσημέρι...
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Macgyver

Kυκνε , τι 50 , τι 75 , αλλοι παιρνουν 300-600 mg . Οτι σου πει ο γιατρος .

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

@κυκνε οπως σου λεει κι ο μαγκ δεν ειναι μεγαλη δοση οποτε ντοντ γουορι

----------


## Κύκνος

Ευχαριστώ! Απλά με ανησυχεί μήπως μου φέρνει υπνηλία το μεσημέρι...θα δω πως θα πάω αυτές τις μέρες με τα 50 mg και θα τον πάρω τηλέφωνο...

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Το Σεροκουέλ το παίρνει ο άντρας μου τα 3 τελευταία χρόνια....+ 15 κιλά....!

----------


## KARMA

Το περνω και εγω στην αρχη ηταν κιτρινο στρογγυλο το επερνα πρωι μεσημερι απογευμα, αρχησα να ζαλιζομαι σαν να με πιανει κατι σαν παραλυση το ειπα στον γιατρο κ μου εδεινε ενα την ημερα αυτην την φορα ηταν ασπρο κ εγραφε στο χαπι 400xr h xp dn thimame twra eimai sta 150 εβαλα 28 κιλα τα χρειαζομουν η αληθεια ειναι γτ με τις ουσιες ημουν 57 κιλα και με βοηθαει στον υπνο. Επισης προσπαθησα για λιγες μερες με οδηγιες γιατρου να κοιμηθω χωρις αυτο αλλα δεν μπορεσα δεν σημαινει αυτο ομως οτι φταιει το φαρμακο ετσι ημουν κ πριν το παρω μονο που τωρα δεν κανω εδω και καιρο χρηση καποιας ουσιας και μου την δινει που δν μπορω μα κοιμηθω σαν ανθρωπος οποτε ξανα γυρησα στο χαπι δν εχι παρενεργιες οπως ειχε το πρωτο που επερνα με πορτοκαλι προς κιτρινο χρωμα

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> Το περνω και εγω στην αρχη ηταν κιτρινο στρογγυλο το επερνα πρωι μεσημερι απογευμα, αρχησα να ζαλιζομαι σαν να με πιανει κατι σαν παραλυση το ειπα στον γιατρο κ μου εδεινε ενα την ημερα αυτην την φορα ηταν ασπρο κ εγραφε στο χαπι 400xr h xp dn thimame twra eimai sta 150 εβαλα 28 κιλα τα χρειαζομουν η αληθεια ειναι γτ με τις ουσιες ημουν 57 κιλα και με βοηθαει στον υπνο. Επισης προσπαθησα για λιγες μερες με οδηγιες γιατρου να κοιμηθω χωρις αυτο αλλα δεν μπορεσα δεν σημαινει αυτο ομως οτι φταιει το φαρμακο ετσι ημουν κ πριν το παρω μονο που τωρα δεν κανω εδω και καιρο χρηση καποιας ουσιας και μου την δινει που δν μπορω μα κοιμηθω σαν ανθρωπος οποτε ξανα γυρησα στο χαπι δν εχι παρενεργιες οπως ειχε το πρωτο που επερνα με πορτοκαλι προς κιτρινο χρωμα


Το Σεροκουέλ XR το πήρε ο άντρας μου για τρεις μήνες και έτρωγε ακατάπαυστα και μεγάλες ποσότητες. Οπότε, πήγαμε στο γιατρό και του το άλλαξε σε Σεροκουέλ (σκέτο). Κι αυτό του ανοίγει κάπως την όρεξη αλλά όχι όπως το Σεροκουέλ XR, πολύ-πολύ λιγότερο.

----------


## giorgos1

Παιρνω 75mg Seroquel τη μερα. 25mg το πρωί, 25mg το μεσημέρι, 25mg το βράδυ, εδώ και 8 μήνες για διπολική διαταραχή. Μαζί με αντικαταθληπτικό και depakine. Πλέον το έχω συνηθίσει δεν μου φέρνει τόσο υπνηλία. Οπως λένε και τα παιδιά είναι μικρή ποσότητα. Αλλά ανοίγει πολύ την όρεξη. Εγω πήρα 20 κιλά τους τελευταιους μήνες. Είναι καλό φάρμακο πάντως. Καλύτερα να το παίρνεις κατα τη διάρκεια της μέρας γιατι δρα και σαν αγχολυτικό κάπως. Τουλάχιστον σε μένα.

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

κιλα παιζει να εβαλες και απο το ντεπακιν @γιωργο1

----------


## giorgos1

> κιλα παιζει να εβαλες και απο το ντεπακιν @γιωργο1


Ναι και αυτο ειναι στη "μαυρη λιστα". Σε λιγο θα το "ραψω" παντως αλλιως με βλέπω να παθαινω καταθλιψη επειδη θα εχω γινει χοντρος.

----------


## Mriya

Προμηθεύτηκα το seroquel, άνοιξα το φυλλάδιο οδηγιών με τις παρενέργειες... Τι το 'θελα; Διακοπή έμμηνου ρύσης, αύξηση όρεξης/βάρους, αλλαγή καρδιακού ρυθμού, υπόταση, κίνδυνος πτώσης από υπνηλία/ζάλη και άλλα ευχάριστα... Δεν τολμώ να το πάρω, αν και είναι να παίρνω μόνο ένα των 25mg κάθε βράδυ για να μπορώ να κοιμηθώ (είμαι σε υπομανία και έχω υπερδιέγερση, υπερκινητικότητα και αϋπνίες)... Θα πάρω τηλέφωνο το γιατρό.
Τα xanax μου φαίνονται πολύ πιο ασφαλή αφού πρόκειται για να μπορώ να κοιμάμαι, και με πιάνει μια χαρά και το μισό των 0.5 που μου έχει γράψει ο γιατρός (0,25mg)

----------


## panos21

Κόψε τα xanax γιατί θα εθιστείς αν τα παίρνεις συνέχεια. Το seroquel έχει πολλές παρενέργειες όπως και όλα τα νέα άτυπα αντιψυχωσικά αλλά οι πιθανότητες να εμφανίσεις κάποιες απο αυτές
είναι πολύ μικρότερες σε σχέση με τα παλιά. Συνήθως τις πρώτες μέρες εμφανίζοντε κάποιες παρενέργειες και μετά σταματάνε.

----------


## Mriya

Θα μιλήσω με το γιατρό για το seroquel και τις παρενέργειες και τις πιθανότητες εμφάνισής τους.
Xanax δεν παίρνω κάθε μέρα, μόνο όταν έχω κάποια δουλειά την επόμενη το πρωί και πρέπει να έχω κοιμηθεί νορμάλ και να είμαι ξεκούραστη ή όταν είμαι έξω και αισθάνομαι πολύ συγχυσμένη με την υπομανία. Άλλωστε από ολόκληρο το χαπάκι, το μείωσα στο μισό κάθε φορά και με πιάνει το ίδιο. Τα παίρνω ελεγχόμενη από το γιατρό για να μην έχω θέμα εθισμού κλπ.
Τελευταία βρήκα άλλη λύση για να κοιμάμαι: freddo espresso. Ναι, είμαι ανώμαλος άνθρωπος :Ρ Η καφεΐνη με χαλαρώνει και με νυστάζει άμεσα!

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

@μριγια εχεις παρενεργειες? ποσο παιρνεις?

----------


## Mriya

Δεν έχω τολμήσει να το πάρω ακόμα, αν δε μιλήσω πρώτα με το γιατρό για τις παρενέργειες. Μου το έδωσε για βοήθεια στον ύπνο όσο βρισκόμουν σε φάση υπομανίας, γι' αυτό και μου είπε μόνο 25mg το βράδυ. Χτες κατάφερα να κοιμηθώ χωρίς βοήθεια από κανένα φάρμακο. Με πολλές διακοπές και εφιάλτες, αλλά κοιμήθηκα.

----------


## xristinaxrkd

Καλημέρα κι από εμένα... Παρακολούθησα όλη την παραπάνω συζήτηση . Η δική μου εμπειρία με το seroquel έχει ως εξής: Ξεκίνησα από το Πάσχα να το παίρνω , αρχικά των 50mg , μετά των 100mg , έπειτα 150mg και τους τελευταίους μήνες έχω σταθεροποιηθεί στα 200mg .Το χάπι το παίρνω καθημερινά. Μέσα στις γιορτές όμως , επειδή τύχαινε να πιω ποτά, δεν το έπαιρνα συστηματικά. Όταν λοιπόν τελείωσε το "πανηγύρι" Χριστουγέννων έως και τις εκλογές το έπαιρνα , πλέον κανονικά , συστηματικά. Το θέμα μου είναι , πώς νιώθω το χάπι πολύ βαρύ. Πέρα από το γεγονός ότι κάνει καλό στις σκέψεις μου (κάπως τις παγώνει) και είμαι ήρεμη , όλα τα άλλα ώς παρενέργειες είναι α) υπνηλία χωρίς όρια β) έντονοι πονοκέφαλοι γ) λαιμαργία δ) έντονο τρέμουλο στα χέρια ( ήδη είχα αλλά τώρα ξέφυγε) τέλος ε) οι κινήσεις μου είναι πολύ αργές , αδυνατώ να βγάλω εις πέρας τις δουλειές της κάθε μέρας σε χρόνο φυσιολογικό. 
Η γνώμη σας?

----------


## kerasi

Νομιζω ειναι καλυτερα να πεις στο γιατρο οτι θελεις να το μειωσεις γτ σου φαινεται βαρυ. Το να πειραματιζεσαι απο μονη σου ας εχεις δικιο ειναι παρακινδυνευμενο. Πρεπει ή να στ αλλαξει ή να βρει μια φορμουλα να το μειωσεις. Ταυτοχρονα πρεπει να μιλας κ με την ψυχολογο να λες τι νιωθεις κ πως πας, οχι να πας σε εναν ψυχιατρο κ σε 5 λεπτα να σου γραψει ενα φαρμακο κ τελος. Πρεπει να σε βαλει σε μια πορεια προοδευτικης μειωσης.

----------


## Macgyver

> Πέρα από το γεγονός ότι κάνει καλό στις σκέψεις μου (κάπως τις παγώνει) και είμαι ήρεμη , όλα τα άλλα ώς παρενέργειες είναι α) υπνηλία χωρίς όρια β) έντονοι πονοκέφαλοι γ) λαιμαργία δ) έντονο τρέμουλο στα χέρια ( ήδη είχα αλλά τώρα ξέφυγε) τέλος ε) οι κινήσεις μου είναι πολύ αργές , αδυνατώ να βγάλω εις πέρας τις δουλειές της κάθε μέρας σε χρόνο φυσιολογικό. 
> Η γνώμη σας?




Δεν παγωνει ακριβως τις σκεψεις σου , απλως σε κανει απαθη . Προκειται για ενα βαρυ φαρμακο , εγω επαιρνα 25mg , και ολο κοιμομουν , ετρωγα συνεχως , τρεμουλο οχι , αλλα γενικως σερνομουνα . Εγω δεν θα τοπαιρνα , τοχω αλλαξει με το quepin των 25 , πιο ελαφρυ , αλλα ανοιγει λιγακι την ορεξη .

----------


## Mriya

Πήρα χτες το βράδυ το 1ο μου seroquel των 25. Άργησε λίγο να μου φέρει ύπνο, αλλά έφερε υπνηλία, βαρύ κεφάλι και αδυναμία κινήσεων μέσα σε 20 λεπτά. Ένιωθα τα κάτω άκρα μου μαγκωμένα. Σήμερα αισθάνομαι απάθεια και δυσκολία στις κινήσεις. Και νύστα.

----------


## xristinaxrkd

@kerasi "Νομιζω ειναι καλυτερα να πεις στο γιατρο οτι θελεις να το μειωσεις γτ σου φαινεται βαρυ. Το να πειραματιζεσαι απο μονη σου ας εχεις δικιο ειναι παρακινδυνευμενο." Κατά την γνώμη σου (μου είχες μιλήσει κι άλλη φορά , όταν έγινα μέλος , σχετικά με τον OCD μου) , θεωρείς αντικειμενικά ότι είναι όντως βαρύ χάπι ? Από ότι διάβασα και διαβάζω από τις εμπειρίες των άλλων μελών , πάνω κάτω τις ίδιες παρενέργειες έχουμε. 
@Macgyver όταν λες σε κάνει "απαθή" τι εννοείς ? Το συνδέω με την κατάθλιψη που επίσης έχω . Έτσι , δυσκολεύομαι να καταλάβω πώς το εννοείς.

----------


## Macgyver

> @Macgyver όταν λες σε κάνει "απαθή" τι εννοείς ? Το συνδέω με την κατάθλιψη που επίσης έχω . Έτσι , δυσκολεύομαι να καταλάβω πώς το εννοείς.




Χριστινα , και η ιδια η κτθλψη σε κανει απαθη , οπως και τα αντιψυχωτικα και μερικα ssri's . Δλδ σου αμβλυνουν τα συναισθηματα , δεν πολυνοιαζεασαι για τιποτα , εχεις την νοοτροπια , ελα μωρε και τι εγινε ( εγω την εχω ) , η γινεσαι ολιγον ζεμανφουτιστας . Τωρα ειναι δυσκολο να ξεχωρισεις αν η απαθεια οφειλεται στην κτθλψη η στα φαρμακα . Τα φαρμακα παντως την ενισχυουν , αλλα οι γιατροι δεν τα λενε ολα . Ο δικος μου μου τοχει πει .

----------

